# Macrops Long Neck and baby



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been waiting almost a year for this species to become adult and lay fertile eggs and now a SUSCESS! (have you ever seen anyone take such bad pics?) NO, Just me! :angry: 

These are newly hatched and can u see the nymph on the stick? Look at the difference in sizes, it's no wonder it takes them so long to grow.... ha ha, long,... long necks.... all that time just for the neck!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, that one looks pretty neat!


----------



## Dinora (Jan 15, 2009)

wow! good use of chopstick for size comparison - teeny tiny!!!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 15, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 15, 2009)

I know they are not that close for the photo...but it still makes me nervous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2009)

No, they are that close, but when I put mama on the box, she looked up and never moved her head! So baby was safe, till I lost it putting it in the container.... new mystery mantis? Naw, long neck gives it away :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice and different species, Rebecca... congratulations for raising and breeding them!


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice work, that's a pretty awesome mantis


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 16, 2009)

They are a stunning mantis, i really regret being a noob when i bred a similar species


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 19, 2009)

Well done, it is nice to see someone actually keeping these, let alone breeding them ! I've had them since '05 and will hopefully always breed them; they are by far one of themost interesting species in captivity.

Were you amazed at how many BIG nymphs came out of such a small ootheca ?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 19, 2009)

Pretty insane the hatching was :huh: 






Later the main batch erupted out of it :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2009)

Rob Byatt said:


> Well done, it is nice to see someone actually keeping these, let alone breeding them ! I've had them since '05 and will hopefully always breed them; they are by far one of themost interesting species in captivity.Were you amazed at how many BIG nymphs came out of such a small ootheca ?


Yes, I must say I was, I kept staring at it wondering how it happened!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Pretty insane the hatching was :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that them?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, _Euchomonella sp_ mine was


----------

